# 4DTV C Band users - What next?



## sadoun

With rumors that 22,000 4DTV customers will be without service coming 2011, what can they do with their C-band dishes?

*Choices*:

Put it on craigslist and sell or donate it, or
Continue to use it with a new FREE TO AIR receiver.

There are many free to air channels on c-band (and KU band as well) from the USA and around the world. The bulk of these channels are in Spanish and 40 other languages including English. Needless to say, there are enough channels out there to keep you busy.

But, keep in mind, the Free To Air channels are for the most part different than what you get with a premium service. So, if you have to have your Discovery, TLC, ESPN, and others, you will have to get a new service subscription with one of the providers. Your local or online dealer will help you with that.

If you are one of those users that decide to go with option 2 above, here is what you will need to continue to make use of your existing system and watch some FTA channels:

You will need to add the following:


New DVB FTA receiver
Dish Positioner like the GBox V3000

​
The Gbox will connect between the linear actuator motor you have on the c-band dish, and the new FTA receiver.

If you only have C-band LNB, you will connect the coaxial cable to the Gbox, then run a jumper cable between the V3000 and new FTA receiver.

The receiver will scan each of the C-band satellites and store the channels for you. You can setup favorite lists according to your preference.


----------



## matt

If they didn't link to your website I wouldn't say this but...

should this be in the Buy/Sell/Trade forum?


----------



## DavidMi

Looks like SPAM to me too.


----------



## sadoun

Matt,

Some people don't know what to do with their valuable C-Band dish after there 4DTV service is no disconnected. This post is to highlight the availability of FTA channels and equipment that most don't know it exists. 

C-band is another great way to enjoy the hobby of FTA satellite TV. Wouldn't you agree?


----------



## sadoun

DavidMI,

It seems most of your posts are in the DirecTV forum. 

Please, if you have something to contribute in the FTA forum, that will be great. I have been around satellite more than 20 years and will be happy to answer any questions you may have.


----------



## DavidMi

No actually I purchased one of your (mod edit: "awfully dissatisfying") meters. Still waiting on firmware which works correctly.


----------



## Jtaylor1

The Gbox looks a bit like a DSL modem or a digital-to-analog converter box.


----------



## sadoun

Jtaylor1 said:


> The Gbox looks a bit like a DSL modem or a digital-to-analog converter box.


I think it is better looking 

Almost twice the size of a DSL modem.


----------



## rid0617

I've been doing digital FTA for almost 10 years. Still use it regular. But got to admit, I would like to do the BUD FTA


----------



## sadoun

rid0617

I had my BUD FTA system first back in 1989 and that hooked me to satellite TV since then. The picture quality is amazing on C-band hands down. I would not throw away a C-band system.


----------



## sat4r

Dont give up on your 4DTV receiver yet. There is a new conversion coming Jan.5 2011. which will make your receiver a one satellite parked at W5 and receive programming there through Programming Center. You can call them at 800-500-9268 to receive steps how to do this and purchase programming.


----------

